# Flash burn to nostril



## JulesofColorado (Jun 17, 2009)

I have an ER report of a patient who smoked a cigarette while wearing a nasal cannula and had a flash burn to his nostril. For the diagnosis should I code this like a regular burn?

Thanks in advance.

Julianne S, CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jun 17, 2009)

*Code like regular burn - E code key*

The burn is coded as you would any other burn.
The Ecode will be key.  (E923.9 ?)

Boy .. smoking while using a nasal cannula ... is there any question that nicotine is addictive?

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank you so much Tessa!


----------

